# Division of Indian Affairs



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

In my travels today I had to pass through an Indian (Blackfeet) reservation. A officer from DIA was there and was carrying a Glock. I don't know if it is a personal choice or mandatory carry.

So you can partially strike up another agency to Glocks.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Someone will be along shortly to say that, since Indians are often poor, the DIA obviously only chose the Glock because it costs less than an HK or SIG.


----------



## 220combat (Oct 26, 2007)

well, since Indians are often poor, the Dia obviously only chose the Glock because it costs less than an HK or SIG.



OK ok ok , I own a Glock too...


----------



## sbc_pd10 (Dec 13, 2007)

Mike Barham said:


> Someone will be along shortly to say that, since Indians are often poor, the DIA obviously only chose the Glock because it costs less than an HK or SIG.


Mike I am highly offended by this statement. How can you generalize and say this about a culture. I am a native american myself and I am far from poor. Its nit wits like you that make me write these silly posts to trick you into believing I am really mad. BTW. I made up the first 3 lines. Couldn't resist. :smt083


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

:numbchuck: :nutkick:
:watching:

:smt1099


----------



## Captain Crunch (Jul 4, 2006)

Law Enforcement on the reservations work for the _Bureau of Indian Affairs (BIA),_ an agency in the U.S. Dep't of the Interior.

Glocks are their issued sidearms.


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

Captain Crunch said:


> Law Enforcement on the reservations work for the _Bureau of Indian Affairs (BIA),_ an agency in the U.S. Dep't of the Interior.
> 
> Glocks are their issued sidearms.


Thanks CC.


----------



## Captain Crunch (Jul 4, 2006)

Oops, I should clarify my earlier post. Most reservations in Montana have their own police forces. The Blackfeet used to, but there were so many complaints of corruption and wrongdoing that the BIA took over law enforcement on the rezz and dis-banded the Blackfeet Tribal Police.


----------

